# Flash summary of the Great Patriotic War.



## Nonskimmer (Oct 14, 2005)

Somebody posted this link over at Ubi. If you're interested in the war on the Eastern Front, give it a gander. It's very well put together. Just hit "Start Presentation" on the small map.

http://english.pobediteli.ru/


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice site NS. The presentation is really good.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

I watched the entire presentation stopping only a few times to view the little snippets of information and videos. It was excellent. Although the vast majority of that I already knew about, it's much better to see the movements of the armies in action, on screen, as and when it happened in comparison to other events. 

Excellent piece of work.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Agreed. It's very well made, and the additional information and veteran interviews presented throughout are an excellent touch.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 21, 2006)

looks cool.


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 22, 2006)

Ahhh - yes, it is good isn't it? Did people check out the section on the Brest-Litovsk fortress at the beginning? 

Believe me, what's written there about the events that happened at what became known as the 'Hero Fortress' isn't the half of it.....

'Pobediteli' means Victory in case you were wondering.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 23, 2006)

That was very good


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2006)

this really is very good, if a little fast, one of my history teachers will be interested in this!


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 4, 2006)

You can pause and move around to any point during the GPW.

Actually - have a look at these as well.

1. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4xgYsNVDdc_ 

2. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soAHzsIQc3o_ 

3. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr45ZBlpzN0_ 

4. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO9ZpzCKtZY_


----------



## JugBR (Jul 2, 2008)

Nonskimmer said:


> Somebody posted this link over at Ubi. If you're interested in the war on the Eastern Front, give it a gander. It's very well put together. Just hit "Start Presentation" on the small map.
> 
> POBEDITELI — Soldiers of the Great War




fantastic !!!

the videos of youtube are also great but these i have watched before.
pay atteption for the russian soldiers with the nazi flags, its very symbolical that scene !


----------



## seesul (Jul 2, 2008)

haven´t noted it before...
Excellent work!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2008)

can't watch it - too big for my screen.


----------



## seesul (Jul 2, 2008)

Njaco said:


> can't watch it - too big for my screen.



don´t open it on your cell phone 
only kidding...
Time to get a new screen...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2008)




----------

